# Mails in meinem Namen verschickt?



## zickensister (18 Juni 2004)

Hallo, in den letzten Tagen habe ich schon zwei Mails bekommen mit der Nachricht, dass die angeblich von mir geschickten Mails an bestimmte (mir völlig unbekannte) Personen (z.B. von BMW) nicht übertragen werden konnten. Dabei habe ich weder die Mails geschickt, noch kenne ich die Personen bzw. ihre Emailadressen. Zusätzlich beinhalten diese Mails Texte, wie z.B. " Nein zum Zuwanderungsgesetz !" u.ä. Hat da jemand versucht, in meinem Namen Mails zu versenden oder dient diese Aktion der "Werbung" bzw. Verbreitung bestimmter Inhalte? Wie kann ich heraus finden, wer dahinter steckt? Wo haben die meine Mailadresse her? Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen???
MfG, C K

P.S. Ich hänge mal so eine Mail an.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Juni 2004)

Ja, da wird Deine E-Mail-Adresse als Mail-Absender missbraucht. Wenn sich Deine Mail aus [email protected] zusammensetzt und Dein Name nicht sonderlich ungewöhnlich ist, dann kommt das mitunter vor. Bei mir ist in den letzten Tagen auch ähnliches aufgeschlagen, allerdings lässt sich dagegen wahrscheinlich nicht allzu viel tun.


----------



## virenscanner (18 Juni 2004)

Bitte nicht mehrere Threads gleichen Inhaltes eröffnen. Weiter geht es 
hier.


----------

